# performance chip



## juhner (Mar 2, 2007)

do the $35.00 chips on ebay work


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard on other forums before that all they do is make you burn more gas!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

In a word..........NO


----------

